# Breguet Br-690 693



## Snautzer01 (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 13, 2014)

It almost looks like a Beaufighter with a dainty tail.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 11, 2015)

Breguet Br-693

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 13, 2015)

Nice shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 13, 2015)

Love that plane! Thanks for posting brother!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## Torch (Apr 14, 2015)

One of the nicer French planes I've seen


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 30, 2015)

quite unusual Breguet Br691/Br693


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 24, 2015)

Breguet Br691/Br693


----------



## Wurger (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 7, 2017)

Very rare one in Luftwaffe colours. Serial is 1050, so this is a under German controlled build airplane. ( French control build went to 1030)


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 8, 2017)

Cool.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 10, 2017)

Cool shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 1, 2019)

Foto + Flugzeug + 94123 | eBay
Foto + Flugzeug + 94122 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 8, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Very rare one in Luftwaffe colours. Serial is 1050, so this is a under German controlled build airplane. ( French control build went to 1030)
> 
> View attachment 379696


Foto Breguet Br.690 Beuteflugzeug deutsche Luftwaffe Balkenkreuz Prag Rusin | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 20, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Very rare one in Luftwaffe colours. Serial is 1050, so this is a under German controlled build airplane. ( French control build went to 1030)
> 
> View attachment 379696











C38 Foto LW Militärflugplatz deut. zweimotoriger Bomber mit Kennung KO | eBay


Entdecken Sie C38 Foto LW Militärflugplatz deut. zweimotoriger Bomber mit Kennung KO in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Beute

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 20, 2021)

H7 Foto LW Militärflugplatz deut. zweimotoriger Bomber mit Kennung KO | eBay


Entdecken Sie H7 Foto LW Militärflugplatz deut. zweimotoriger Bomber mit Kennung KO in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Beute KO+??

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 20, 2021)

BTW ... IMHO the code isn't KO but KQ.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2021)

Abgeschossener schwerer französischer Bomber 10.7.40 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Abgeschossener schwerer französischer Bomber 10.7.40 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 6, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 20, 2022)

Tail Bre 695 AB 2 Nr14 Paris Le Bourget Beute captured



















Foto französisches Breguet Flugzeuge auf dem Flughafen Paris Le Bourget Beute !! | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto französisches Breguet Flugzeuge auf dem Flughafen Paris Le Bourget Beute !! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 20, 2022)

Paris Le Bourget Beute captured 














Foto französische Breguet Flugzeuge auf dem Flughafen Paris Le Bourget Beute !! | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto französische Breguet Flugzeuge auf dem Flughafen Paris Le Bourget Beute !! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 20, 2022)

Paris Le Bourget Beute captured















Foto französisches Breguet Flugzeug auf dem Flughafen Paris Le Bourget Beute !! | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto französisches Breguet Flugzeug auf dem Flughafen Paris Le Bourget Beute !! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 22, 2022)

Good shots!


----------

